# Signs of the Rut 2



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

AWESOME! i love your pics. keep 'em coming!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet! That first buck is a beast!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Moose. It's good to see that big non-typical hasn't been poached or hit on the highway...passing on his DNA is a good thing. :wink:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

+1 that cactus head needs to put as many buns in the oven as possible. Awesome pics!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I sure would of like to been there on all of them . I did get me a cow call that I get there attention with now :lol:


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

A few from today.

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice, thanks for sharing! Which general area are you in? Are they all from the same area?


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty much all Salt Lake Valley.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice as usual. It is amazing how many Deer you see though out the valley and where.  

Norm


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

You did much better than I Sunday


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

A few more.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are spectacular! Keep up the good work. It amazes me that during the hunt, everyone is bellyaching about not seeing any nice bucks and that "they have all been shot out of existence", and then 5 weeks later guys like you are shooting them with their cameras and all is well.
Good job!


----------

